
Sweden reopens Assange rape inquiry - clouddrover
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-48253343
======
jmkni
I can't wait to see how the goalposts get moved here -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19796933](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19796933)

